# bowfishing lake allatoona



## jo_dawg69

hey everyone. i have never bowfished a day in my life but have always been interested in it. i live in canton, about ten minutes from lake allatoona. i was wondering if anyone might bowfish there at all? of so where would you recommed trying and for what kind of fish? or if you need a partner in crime i'd be tickled to death to come along and see what its all about.


----------



## mcbrayerg

My advice...don't do it.  Bowfishing is like herion, try it once and your hooked.  You cannot legally have more fun in an evening than you can bowfishing.

Allatoona is okay (I live off 20 in Cartersville.)  There are times you can hit it and kill 50+ fish and times you are lucky to get a couple.  I would recommend waiting until late April/May before you give it a shot.  Cold water bowfishing can be tough.

PM me in the spring and I'll take you out.


----------



## Madoogan

Your in Canton, just go to the Etowah. We bow fish fat carps out there all the time. Sometimes you can get into a school and wear em' out. I always look in the calm water in between 2 sets of shoals. Bound to be a few fatties in there.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Yeah, Etowah is good and probably more productive than Allatoona unless you catch the big spawn in the spring.  I go back on the coves at Lanier and can shoot carp, gar, and big shad just from a dock.  Those are about the only fish you can shoot here.  Season is important, and don't even try it on a windy day.  I hope you get set up soon.  Its addictive!!!! AIM LOW!!!!


----------



## Fletch_W

I know a guy who used to hunt deer with a crossbow from his boat around Red Top in the early 90's.


----------



## chickenhawk

*bowfishing*

Its a bit cool to do it now.  I bowfish Allatoona and always see fish.  Mostly carp but you do come across some big gar.  In my experience, once the water warms up a little in the spring and especially in the summer, I find carp in almost every shallow cove I bowfish.  Some have 1 or 2 fish and some are loaded.  You can pm me when you plan on going and I will let you know if I have been and where we had luck.  Good luck.  No better way to beat the summer heat.


----------



## Dezi holland

I will be hitting the Woodstock side of Lake Allatoona and I was wondering what species I could find early in the morning as a beginner Bowfisher and also would like to be in a place where I can throw some rods out too. Does anybody know of any honey holes on the Woodstock side ?


----------

